
Man vs. Machine: Exploring the Epic Chess Match of Our Time [video] - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-man-vs-the-machine-fivethirtyeight-films-signals/
======
bzg
Funny, I stumble upon this documentary while I'm reading
[http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2010/feb/11/the-
che...](http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2010/feb/11/the-chess-master-
and-the-computer/) \- which I highly recommend.

